# Upper GI - Help!



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

My Dr. wants me to have an upper gi next week. I am not worried about it for the most part except for the barium. I really have a problem when it comes to drinknig digusting things like barium. My question is, is there any way to drink it that makes it go down easier? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot.Squeaker


----------



## pjcald (Oct 14, 2004)

I hold my nose but I didn't have to drink barium for the upper gi I had 2 weeks ago...hmmmm


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

If its cold its easier to drink. I had to drink some for a CAT scan.


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Last time I did that I was in a room with four or five other folks and we were all sucking down supersized cups of rather gross liquids. Having company helped as did a straw.Peg


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Depends what you mean by upper GI...do you mean a barium meal? I had one years ago and I didn't find drinking that stuff too much of an ordeal. I remember having to drink 3 different things. One was a small amount of chalky liquid, then a small amount of gassy green stuff and then the barium, which was about a small glassful. I had to drink it while they were doing the xray, it wasn't that bad.Sooz


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

I, like you, just can't make myself eat or drink anything gross; I would not do well on Fear Factor







. I actually had no problem at all drinking the Barium though, it's really not that bad at all; not nearly as bad as I expected. Good luck, and try not to worry. By the way, bring a napkin or some Kleenex with you, the only problem I had with the barium was a horribly funny barium mustach. If you try to wipe it off with your hands, you will only manage to get it smeared all over them too.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank you guys for all your suggestions. I am going tomorrow morning at 8:15am for the test and i will let you know how it goes. I am kinda worried about drinking the stuff but i will struggle through. Thanks again!Squeaker


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

HI everyone. I just got back from having my upper gi done and i must say it was a breeze! there was nothing to it at all! i had to drink some fizzing granuals and a samll glass of barium and that was it. the hardest part was not being allowed to burp during the x-ray! thanks again for all of your posts.Squeaker


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Upper Gi's are simple,







plug your nose and open your throat! lol best way to drink down ANYTHING nasty.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

I just got my test results and everything was ok. They did not find anything wrong. I still have to wait for the results of my ultrasound, xray and bloodwork though. as well i am still in a lot of pain. However i am glad that so far nothing serious has poped up.Squeaker


----------

